# Good spotlight host for a mod



## SmurfTacular (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been doing some shopping and Im looking for a spotlight to put 1 55w HID bulb/ballast in. I also would prefer a metal case. And a long lasting rechargeable battery.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=spotlight&show=dd&cid=15277098155268204240&sa=title#p

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=spotlight&show=dd&cid=3284350209207212480&sa=title#p


does anyone know anything on any of these spotlights? And are they good for a mod? Any suggestions would be great. Also, is it possible make it a flood to throw light?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 17, 2010)

No experience with either of them but a metal body is going to be rare and a bit heavy. 

Ask member Bluebeam22, but I think the Sunforce would probably make a good host. Lots of info available about it by use of the CPF search.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with either of those. One has a florescent tube, the other has a radio. Space is already at a premium in these kinds of lights, and you don't need any wasted space, that could be put to better use.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 17, 2010)

cabella, thor, make good hosts, 
but there is one thing i noticed, good host cost about 70,(one that would be worth converting) hid kit another 50-60, keep in mind you need extra slim ballast kit, or you'll end up mounting it outside, not the best solution imo, for 35-55w hid
if you add another 30 -50 you can buy a factory build hid, from cabela for example, or other places.
i,ve build 2 conversions, both cost me not much less than ready made hid.
as for metal body, i have not seen one in halogen lights, only few lights i,ve seen with metal body, and those are expensive hid, like maxabeam...ect.

one more thing, reflectors of halogens, aren't made for hid, while they will work, beam will be with rings and dark spots.
factory hid have differently shaped reflectors, and beam there looks better, it still has some flaws, (how much, depends on hid's price) but not nearly as much as conversion, at least that was the cAse with my conversions.

imo, unless you building 100w or more hid conversion, i wouldn't bother. but the choice is yours


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 17, 2010)

Patriot said:


> No experience with either of them but a metal body is going to be rare and a bit heavy.
> 
> Ask member Bluebeam22, but I think the Sunforce would probably make a good host. Lots of info available about it by use of the CPF search.



... one more thing, Bluebeam22 does not frequent CPF any more. Since December IIRC. You can contact him on FNF, I have had a few PMs with him recently over there.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Mar 18, 2010)

I am about to buy the HID kit for the spotlight mod. But when I go to buy it, it has a drop down menu of what type of bulb to buy. Witch bulb would I need for a spotlight?


----------



## Arnulf (Mar 18, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> I am about to buy the HID kit for the spotlight mod. But when I go to buy it, it has a drop down menu of what type of bulb to buy. Witch bulb would I need for a spotlight?



What kit are you buying?

I have been looking at kits on ebay...and there are so many I do not know which to choose....they all seem to come from California?


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 18, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> I am about to buy the HID kit for the spotlight mod. But when I go to buy it, it has a drop down menu of what type of bulb to buy. Witch bulb would I need for a spotlight?



You should get the HID bulb type that matches your host, that way its a simple drop in, plus some shimming to adjust the focus. Most incan lights are H1, H3, H4 or H7.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 18, 2010)

Arnulf said:


> What kit are you buying?
> 
> I have been looking at kits on ebay...and there are so many I do not know which to choose....they all seem to come from California?


I got my kit from extremehids dot com. They ship from one of the Carolina states.


----------



## Arnulf (Mar 18, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> I got my kit from extremehids dot com. They ship from one of the Carolina states.



Thanks for another source....I am also a little confused about ordering 1 kit...but asking for 2 different hid bulb types....my one spotlight is a H3 and the big handheld is a H1....will a dealer do a custom order?
And I really want to buy from a U.S dealer and not be hornswaggled into buying from China....it takes too darn long to get your purchase.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 18, 2010)

Arnulf said:


> Thanks for another source....I am also a little confused about ordering 1 kit...but asking for 2 different hid bulb types....my one spotlight is a H3 and the big handheld is a H1....will a dealer do a custom order?
> And I really want to buy from a U.S dealer and not be hornswaggled into buying from China....it takes too darn long to get your purchase.



that I am not sure. But they are a USA retailer and they responded to my emails quickly and thoroughly. I am not sure if they will sell you differing bulb mounts.

They are a USA importer, selling goods from China (like shiningbeam and GregMcGee engineering...etc...). I don't know for certain, but I do believe they have inventory on hand, being that I got my order in a week, USPS ground. Their kits come in generic white boxes with some basic hardware. Other members have used their kits with equally good results. Their 55W Ballast sends ~45W to the bulb... IIRC, and generates no heat in doing so. It continually amazes me how a light this bright can run this cool.

Theres a www site out there that has CAD drawings for all the different Halogen bulb mount dimensions. I can't remember the URL though. IIRC it was an automotive standards www site. I don't think it would be to hard to adapt an H3 to fit an H1 and vise versa.












Building at 50 yards
Stanley HID





HID-DIY





Building at 250 yards, with a fair amount of ambient light pollution in the background.


----------



## Arnulf (Mar 18, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> that I am not sure. But they are a USA retailer and they responded to my emails quickly and thoroughly. I am not sure if they will sell you differing bulb mounts.
> 
> They are a USA importer, selling goods from China (like shiningbeam and GregMcGee engineering...etc...). I don't know for certain, but I do believe they have inventory on hand, being that I got my order in a week, USPS ground. Their kits come in generic white boxes with some basic hardware. Other members have used their kits with equally good results. Their 55W Ballast sends ~45W to the bulb... IIRC, and generates no heat in doing so. It continually amazes me how a light this bright can run this cool.
> 
> ...



Awesome Spotty....did you use the bulbs that came with the kit....what heat color did you get?
Are hi n low beam hid bulbs the same brightness?

Thanks for the replies and the great pics. 

Are there any diagrams on CPF showing how to wire these hid conversions up?


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Awesome Spotty*....

Thanks

*did you use the bulbs that came with the kit....*
Yes

*
what heat color did you get?*
5000K

*Are hi n low beam hid bulbs the same brightness?*
No, Avoid the hi-low beam HIDs. Go for the single mode ones only. My understanding is that the dual mode HID bulbs use Halogen incan for hi and the HID for Low. To achieve the low beam, they install a shield around half the bulb to block half its output. Bulbs arranged this way (hi/lo) also have focal points off center, so it would be very difficult to focus the beam.

Whatever you do... avoid ANY HID bulb that has a shield over it. The H4 lamps from extremeHIDs have a metal shield that can be removed.










Without removing the shield, the beam is messed...






*Thanks for the replies and the great pics. 
*

Sure.

*Are there any diagrams on CPF showing how to wire these hid conversions up?
*

None that I am aware of, just DIY build pics/threads. Its easier to just bypass all the OEM wiring and rig up your own switch + charge port. Most spotlights do not even have a fuse.... so you are better off doing it the right way anyways. The only reason I kept the OEM wiring on my build, was so I could use the low output LEDs.


----------



## Arnulf (Mar 18, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> *Awesome Spotty*....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



My Spotty hid candidate has a fuse. 
I would like to use the original wiring so I can charge the battery.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 18, 2010)

Arnulf said:


> My Spotty hid candidate has a fuse.
> I would like to use the original wiring so I can charge the battery.



Oh then its really simple. Unplug the red/black from your halogen bulb and plug it into the ballast +/- inputs. Its cleaner to just splice the 12V connections and solder direct to the OEM switch board (IMHO). The wiring inside these lights can get messy.

Good Luck, heres my original DIY thread...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/256585


----------



## Arnulf (Mar 18, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Oh then its really simple. Unplug the red/black from your halogen bulb and plug it into the ballast +/- inputs. Its cleaner to just splice the 12V connections and solder direct to the OEM switch board (IMHO). The wiring inside these lights can get messy.
> 
> Good Luck, heres my original DIY thread...
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/256585



Cool....thanks. :thumbsup:

Check out this guys hid conversion....pretty slick.:thumbsup:


YouTube - My HID Spotlight


----------



## rayman (Apr 6, 2010)

Right now I'm also planning to build a HID spotlight out of a halogen spotlight. Over here in Germany it's pretty hard to find a good host. Just bought this spotlight. I'm planning on putting a 35W lamp in it.

rayman


----------

